# What is in a badge anyway?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I realized the other day that I have nothing left on my car that says it is an LTZ. When I replaced the 18" wheels with my winter 16s I lost the last visual clue as to the inherent fanciness of my Cruze.
When I see Cruzes in the parking lot I will see if I can determine what option packages it has by peeking in the windows. See what interior they purchased, what have you. If driving on the street I will check it out and see if it is an RS, what wheels are on it, did they do any mods....
I assume all of us do the same, check out other peoples rides and do the comparisons in our heads. Hey, that guys cool, he got the nav package but I will have mine paid off 5 payments sooner! You know, petty stuff like that .
Obviously I bought this car for me, and not as a show piece, but I have been surprised by how many people stop and ask me questions about it and how I like it. The guys at Discount Tire really liked it and were impressed by the interior. I would think it was one of the first they saw in their shop. That made me feel good. Ofcoarse I was dropping $1000 in their store, so they would have been wise to tell me how cool my car was no matter what I am driving.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the ltz has chrome door handles right?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> the ltz has chrome door handles right?


Well played! You cannot order that on the 2LT. I thought that was an option, but nope.

So now I can be all like. "Hey baby, check out my door handles!" bling bling. Yeah, I'm sure I will score big time with that.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I think the chrome door handles can be ordered as an accessory though.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I think the chrome door handles can be ordered as an accessory though.


they can

but who would do such a thing..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> "Hey baby, check out my door handles!" bling bling.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I think the chrome door handles can be ordered as an accessory though.


[sound of balloon deflating]


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't you still have the rear bagde on the car that says LTZ?? That alone would say it is an LTZ model. Besides that I would be more impressed with the RS body package than the LTZ badge, I was going to purchase an RS but the dealer said the soonest they could get one was 12 weeks. That was back in December and I had recently totalled my Mazda 3 so was in need of a vehicle quickly and could not wait 12 weeks.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Drewsiph87 said:


> Don't you still have the rear bagde on the car that says LTZ?? That alone would say it is an LTZ model. Besides that I would be more impressed with the RS body package than the LTZ badge, I was going to purchase an RS but the dealer said the soonest they could get one was 12 weeks. That was back in December and I had recently totalled my Mazda 3 so was in need of a vehicle quickly and could not wait 12 weeks.


I had the dealer remove the LTZ badge when I took delivery of my Cruze. I replaced it with an RS badge as soon as I got home. I think I still have the LTZs rolling around in the glove box. I just like the look of the RS badge better, so I put one on the inside too. Because a little bit of overkill is always a good thing.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I had the dealer remove the LTZ badge when I took delivery of my Cruze. I replaced it with an RS badge as soon as I got home. I think I still have the LTZs rolling around in the glove box. I just like the look of the RS badge better, so I put one on the inside too. Because a little bit of overkill is always a good thing.


But the car already has the RS badge on the sides.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> When I see Cruzes in the parking lot I will see if I can determine what option packages it has by peeking in the windows. See what interior they purchased, what have you. If driving on the street I will check it out and see if it is an RS, what wheels are on it, did they do any mods....



The Cruze must be more popular where you live. I purchased my Cruze the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Since then, other than the ones on the dealer lot, I have seen a grand total of ONE other Cruze, and I am constantly on the lookout for them.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

They've gotten more common around my neck of the woods recently. I bought mine a week before Thanksgiving, and hadn't seen another Cruze out on the road until February, when they started popping up all of a sudden (seen three others in the past week).

I'm not really comparing though, i'm just kinda glad seeing others out there, and checking out how good they look.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

The only other difference that I know of between the RS and LTZ is the climate control.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Spyder said:


> The only other difference that I know of between the RS and LTZ is the climate control.


The RS is an appearance package, it adds a different front fascia and sides

I guess what I'm trying to say is that they're completely 2 different things


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Spyder said:


> The only other difference that I know of between the RS and LTZ is the climate control.


The RS package is independent of the trim level and can be ordered on the 1LT, 2LT, or LTZ. So there could be significant option differences between a 1LT RS and LTZ RS. The outward cues would be the wheels and door handles, and ofcoarse the badge on the back .

I found mine....


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Spyder said:


> The only other difference that I know of between the RS and LTZ is the climate control.


What difference? I thought that only the LTZ adds climate control.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry I did mean to say 2LT. Please excuse me if I am still missing something. Sleep deprivation will get ya every time.


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

I just got my Cruze RS on Valentine's Day! But it did not come with the RS badge on the back (I wondered why) but I would like to get one put back there. Where did you get yours and how do I install it?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

msnikk said:


> I just got my Cruze RS on Valentine's Day! But it did not come with the RS badge on the back (I wondered why) but I would like to get one put back there. Where did you get yours and how do I install it?


It didn't have the RS badge because it wasn't an RS


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

It has the RS badges on the doors by the ground but not on the rear trunk. It is an RS it has the RS facias as well, just missing the badge on the trunk. Window sticker lists RS package too!


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> It didn't have the RS badge because it wasn't an RS


You must not have an RS because if you did (and I just googled the information) Chevy is only putting the "RS" on the doors of the Cruze and NOT on the trunk!!!! 



shawn672 said:


> It didn't have the RS badge because it wasn't an RS


Before you start giving information on this forum you should do a little research first. Here's a little more information for you.... Website where I got the information about the RS badge and it's placement: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco, RS Package at the 2010 New York Auto Show
and I quote:
"Buying a Cruze with the RS package is pretty much the same as ordering an RS Camaro, except you don't get halo headlights. Oddly, the RS badges go on the doors just above the extended rocker moldings, rather than on the tail of the car." - insideline.com


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

msnikk said:


> I just got my Cruze RS on Valentine's Day! But it did not come with the RS badge on the back (I wondered why) but I would like to get one put back there. Where did you get yours and how do I install it?


Mine is the only one that has the RS badge on the decklid. Because I put it there . Are you going to steal my creativity and claim it for your own, shame?! If I see you on 275 and 94 with an RS badge back there I am going to know its you! Kidding, I am just being a tool.

Some heat and gentle coercion will get the adhesive on your LT(Z) badges to let go if you want to remove them. Or you can put the RS next to them. I considered that, but just decided to remove the LTZ altogether.

I ordered the RS emblems off of eBay. They are the same ones used on the Camaro.

PM me and I will give you all the sordid details on the swap. There are a couple things Id do different doing it again. For one, no do it when its 15 deg outside!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

msnikk said:


> You must not have an RS because if you did (and I just googled the information) Chevy is only putting the "RS" on the doors of the Cruze and NOT on the trunk!!!!


You should have stated there were RS badges on the doors. When you said you didn't get RS badges, one can safely assume it's because you thought the LTZ was an RS. We've had numerous topics explaining the differences and educating current owners and those interested.


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomed insight. I thought it was kinda odd that it wasn't on the trunk. But I haven't quite decided if I am going to "steal" your creativity just yet, lol. If I do, I surely won't do it in 15 degree weather!


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> You should have stated there were RS badges on the doors. When you said you didn't get RS badges, one can safely assume it's because you thought the LTZ was an RS. We've had numerous topics explaining the differences and educating current owners and those interested.


I did not say "badges", I stated badge on the trunk. I also said that I received my "Cruze RS" on Valentine's Day indicating I know what I purchased. I would think that anyone who purchased a vehicle would know *what* they purchased. Read all of the threads before you "assume", better yet don't "assume" at all. Good Day!


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Mine is the only one that has the RS badge on the decklid. Because I put it there . Are you going to steal my creativity and claim it for your own, shame?! If I see you on 275 and 94 with an RS badge back there I am going to know its you! Kidding, I am just being a tool.
> 
> Some heat and gentle coercion will get the adhesive on your LT(Z) badges to let go if you want to remove them. Or you can put the RS next to them. I considered that, but just decided to remove the LTZ altogether.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcomed insight.  Glad to see that there are people who actually know what they're talking about on this site. I thought it was kinda odd that it wasn't on the trunk. But I haven't quite decided if I am going to "steal" your creativity just yet . If I do, I surely won't do it in 15 degree weather!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

msnikk said:


> Thanks for the welcomed insight.  Glad to see that there are people who actually know what they're talking about on this site. I thought it was kinda odd that it wasn't on the trunk. But I haven't quite decided if I am going to "steal" your creativity just yet . If I do, I surely won't do it in 15 degree weather!


I thought there should be an RS badge back there like the Camaro, you know, keep the family resemblance...
Obviously you think the same way I do. At least now you have an example of what it looks like before you commit. Or did you see the pics here and figure that is how it should be when you bought your Cruze.
I was going to put one on the front too, but I couldn't think of a nice way to integrate it. Thats why it ended up in the interior.


----------



## msnikk (Feb 24, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I thought there should be an RS badge back there like the Camaro, you know, keep the family resemblance...
> Obviously you think the same way I do. At least now you have an example of what it looks like before you commit. Or did you see the pics here and figure that is how it should be when you bought your Cruze.
> I was going to put one on the front too, but I couldn't think of a nice way to integrate it. Thats why it ended up in the interior.


I thought all of the Chevy brands had the RS badge on the back, at least that is the way I have always remembered them. The badge that you put on the rear of your Cruze looks right at home.  If I didn't know any better I would have thought that you purchased it that way. It looks great. The original RS badges are in a place that is not really noticeable. The more I think about it the more I am loving your idea.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I thought there should be an RS badge back there like the Camaro, you know, keep the family resemblance...
> Obviously you think the same way I do. At least now you have an example of what it looks like before you commit. Or did you see the pics here and figure that is how it should be when you bought your Cruze.
> I was going to put one on the front too, but I couldn't think of a nice way to integrate it. Thats why it ended up in the interior.


I also thought there should be an RS logo on the trunk. Then, I saw your pics and decided to order one too. It looks great. I ordered the RS logo and the cargo trunk net from eBay, but, had I known what dealers they were coming from, I probably would have ordered directly from the dealer.

The RS logo was $12.49 plus $5.15 shipping. Came from Roger Dean Chevy in West Palm Beach, FL! Waiting for some DRY, warm weather before I apply it. Of course, I will take pics! BTW- the RS logos I ordered was the one for the RS Camaro- it's the same as the Cruze one. I didn't see an RS logo listed on eBay for the Cruze.

The cargo net was $37.99 plus $5.99 shipping from Don Massey Cadillac in Plymouth, MI. Again, pics will be taken once I install it. Both items came VERY fast- just a few days!

Wasn't thinking when I ordered or I would have gotten both from the same place.

I THINK I know how to and where to screw in the two cargo net clips that came with the net, but I want to be sure. Does anyone have any pictures before I start prying out the clips in the trunk now? Any help would be appreciated.

I can't make too many "mods" because my car is a lease.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

[QUOTE

The RS logo was $12.49 plus $5.15 shipping. Came from Roger Dean Chevy in West Palm Beach, FL! Waiting for some DRY, warm weather before I apply it. Of course, I will take pics! BTW- the RS logos I ordered was the one for the RS Camaro- it's the same as the Cruze one. I didn't see an RS logo listed on eBay for the Cruze.

[/QUOTE]

Do you plan on keeping the LTZ badge and working the RS into it somehow? Or are you going to remove the LTZ like i did and let the RS stand alone?
I never really laid out the LTZ with the RS together to see how it would look. My concept from the very beginning was to just use the RS. I think using all of that might look a bit busy. A little to alphabet soup. But since the badges are different, maybe not. I always thought the CRV-EX was a bit of a fail. 1. Its way to easy to call it a cervix. 2. Just too many nonsensical letters.
For some reason Im ok with CRX-SI......


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> The RS logo was $12.49 plus $5.15 shipping. Came from Roger Dean Chevy in West Palm Beach, FL! Waiting for some DRY, warm weather before I apply it. Of course, I will take pics! BTW- the RS logos I ordered was the one for the RS Camaro- it's the same as the Cruze one. I didn't see an RS logo listed on eBay for the Cruze.


Do you plan on keeping the LTZ badge and working the RS into it somehow? Or are you going to remove the LTZ like i did and let the RS stand alone?
I never really laid out the LTZ with the RS together to see how it would look. My concept from the very beginning was to just use the RS. I think using all of that might look a bit busy. A little to alphabet soup. But since the badges are different, maybe not. I always thought the CRV-EX was a bit of a fail. 1. Its way to easy to call it a cervix. 2. Just too many nonsensical letters.
For some reason Im ok with CRX-SI......[/QUOTE]

I am going to keep the LTZ and add the RS. I think it will look ok. I haven't taken the letters out yet and held them up next to the LTZ. Since my car is a lease, I can't get too crazy! As soon as it warms up I'm going to put the RS on. I'll take pics.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*RS badge on trunk!*

It was finally nice enough this past weekend to put on a coat of my Zaino polymer and the RS logo on the trunk. I also added more pics to my album.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Not bad, and hey, your jacket matches the car. Nicely played.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jlouie said:


> Not bad, and hey, your jacket matches the car. Nicely played.


 I noticed that AFTER I took the pictures. Would make a good mirror in an "emergency". Wonder if it acts as a blinding strip if the sun shines on it?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job! This is what I plan on doing for my Imperial Blue LTZ/RS when it arrives!


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

And here is how it will look.


----------



## catmmmowns (Mar 14, 2011)

Spyder said:


> And here is how it will look.


I'm probably going to copy this idea and do this. It looks goooood.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Just be sure to measure things out before you stick em on there.

I did mine from the center of the "CRUZE LT" to the left most edge of the bow tie and the center of the "RS" to the right most edge of the bow tie. It ended up somewhere around 12.5" if I remember correctly.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

how did you mount that rs badge? glue or special tape?
nice job!



TSURacing said:


> I had the dealer remove the LTZ badge when I took delivery of my Cruze. I replaced it with an RS badge as soon as I got home. I think I still have the LTZs rolling around in the glove box. I just like the look of the RS badge better, so I put one on the inside too. Because a little bit of overkill is always a good thing.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

debating whether or not to take off all the emblems in the back of my car and just adding the "RS" emblem at the top left side of the car(Back)
any ideas?


----------

